# Green Community



## BODABZ (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi all
My family are hoping to move to the Green Community. My husband is going to view some properties there this week. 
Our daughter will be 3 years old next month and I was wondering what the nursery school in the Community is like? I have seen there website. Is there a long waiting list?
I was also wondering if school buses operate from the COmmunity to British Curriculum schools? I really am not a confident driver so would prefer that she was on a bus. This would only be for when she is older, I wouldn't put her on a school bus at the moment. 
Are there any parent and tots groups running in the community?
Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

greenfield is a great school and its 3 to 5 minutes from the community. The bus system is door to door and is 7500 a semester. I think they have a prek1 or 2 that take 3 yearolds.


----------



## ubutt (Mar 26, 2009)

bigdave said:


> greenfield is a great school and its 3 to 5 minutes from the community. The bus system is door to door and is 7500 a semester. I think they have a prek1 or 2 that take 3 yearolds.


Just FYI there is also the Children's Garden which is an annex to the Green Community East and is walking distance from the Green Community East, and depending on plot location in the West side also do able on foot. It's smack bang opposite the entrance to Green Community West.

I have three kids and i am they will start attending Greenfields Community school which is a 5 min drive for my wife on local roads. If I had just the one I would have opted for the Children's Garden purely for the location and easy access.

Both schools are operated by the same overseeing company Taleem so curriculums should be exactly the same.

P.S. We love living in the green community, for a family with growing kids you can't go wrong. The amount of play space is amazing and most of the residents are young families so plenty of play buddies.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

greenfield starts kids at 3yr in thier pre-k 1 
and again yes the green community rocks.


----------



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

*Schools - Green Community*



BODABZ said:


> Hi all
> My family are hoping to move to the Green Community. My husband is going to view some properties there this week.
> Our daughter will be 3 years old next month and I was wondering what the nursery school in the Community is like? I have seen there website. Is there a long waiting list?
> I was also wondering if school buses operate from the COmmunity to British Curriculum schools? I really am not a confident driver so would prefer that she was on a bus. This would only be for when she is older, I wouldn't put her on a school bus at the moment.
> ...


Hello, my husband is currently living in Green Community West and really enjoying it. I visited last month and went to look at Children's Garden (bi-lingual curriculum) which takes children upto 5 years (End of foundation stage), Greenfield community school and jebel ali primary - all lovely (Im a teacher!) All schools have really long waiting lists and some of the lists have closed now - so its worth emailing them all. I also know that Dubai British school has a very good reputation - no bus service for that and its in Emirate hills. There are other nurseries but Im not sure about them.
Not sure about parent and tots groups either - I have a 4 year old and 2 year old - so need to find out similar. Would your daughter be due to start foundation 1?
Take care and perhaps meet up when you get to Dubai? Becks


----------



## BODABZ (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi
Thanks for new replies. I've not been online for a bit, I just got my internet connection yesterday.
We moved into an apartment at the Green Community East side 2 weeks ago. I've got a place for my daughter at the Children's Garden for September. She qualifies for nursery as she is not 4 until next February. I will be able to walk/cycle during the cooler months which is great. There are no places available at the moment so will need to wait until Sept.
I've had no luck in finding any parent's and tots groups. I keep going to the park but tends to be lots of maids there with the kids so a bit difficult to meet people.
Otherwise living here is great. 
Would be great to meet up when you arrive.


----------



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

Glad you are settled in well - I arrive on the 28th and then my hubbie is away for about 1 week after the 2nd day of our arrival! I shall be without a car or internet! Hopefully can keep busy - We are living at in Green Community West - Will try and work out new 'Blackberry' which my husband has promised to get before he leaves for work on the 30th! Will email forum then re meeting up - Enjoy your time - Becky


----------



## BODABZ (Jan 12, 2009)

bx pat said:


> Glad you are settled in well - I arrive on the 28th and then my hubbie is away for about 1 week after the 2nd day of our arrival! I shall be without a car or internet! Hopefully can keep busy - We are living at in Green Community West - Will try and work out new 'Blackberry' which my husband has promised to get before he leaves for work on the 30th! Will email forum then re meeting up - Enjoy your time - Becky


Hi Becky
I think I met you at the swings on Thursday night??? Hopefully see you at the group on Tuesday.
Audrey


----------



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

*Group Tuesdays*



BODABZ said:


> Hi Becky
> I think I met you at the swings on Thursday night??? Hopefully see you at the group on Tuesday.
> Audrey


Hi Audrey - Yes you did! See you tomorrow - if I can find it!  Becky x


----------



## BODABZ (Jan 12, 2009)

bx pat said:


> Hi Audrey - Yes you did! See you tomorrow - if I can find it!  Becky x


It's a small world! We won't be able to attend tomorrow. The Green Community are carrying pest control cleaning and I don't want Rheanna exposed to the chemicals. It would've been okay if I was driving.
I did email the lady to check where the apt is, they are the apts that overlook the lake near the Marriott hotel side.


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello all
So glad to see all your msg about Green Community. We are looking for accommodation there at the moment, have a 7 month old baby and I wasn't sure wether this is the right area for us. My hubbie works in Dubai Investment Park which means minimum travel to work and back. I hope to meet you all once there.


----------



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

MikkiD said:


> Hello all
> So glad to see all your msg about Green Community. We are looking for accommodation there at the moment, have a 7 month old baby and I wasn't sure wether this is the right area for us. My hubbie works in Dubai Investment Park which means minimum travel to work and back. I hope to meet you all once there.


Hi...we are back after the Summer in the UK - let us know when you arrive and we can meet up - We live on the West side - great place for families - good luck B


----------



## Dimple Uppal (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi! 

If you are looking for homes to rent or buy in the Green Community please get in touch with us or log onto our website.

Dimple & Harry
+971 50 885 2010
Email: [email protected]
Green Community Dubai Homes - BUY | SELL | RENT


----------



## Dimple Uppal (Sep 25, 2010)

*Green Community Realtors*

Hi! 

If you are looking for homes to rent or buy in the Green Community please get in touch with us or log onto our website www.SqaureFeet.ae

You will also find links to the Green Community schools, utility companies, maps and lots of other information related to this neighborhood. 

Thank you.


----------

